# Oversoul: Life after death



## Serp (Aug 27, 2009)

Oversoul: Life after death

It is the year 2009, and the current Shaman king lay on his death bed, the signals for the start of the new shaman tournament ripple throughout the world. And so the world preps for the start of the new battle to see who will be Shaman King...

OOC Thread

-------------------------

"He is dying, what shall we do?"
"He has almost died before just bring his soul back."
"We have many times, but his soul can't take it anymore, even with his huge amount of Furyoku, he will not survive."
"I guess this means what we think it means."
"Yes we must start the preparations for the next Shaman Tournament"

"Grrrrr, errrrh"

"He is trying to speak. What is it, our highness, the Pache's will always serve you."

"Mm-my Staff!" 

"Give him his staff!"

"If, I am... go...going to die...the the then I, will start this off right!"

The old man got to his feet and rose his staff up high.

"OVERSOUL!" His staff started to glow a bright yellow, illuminating the sky around him. The image of the golden torch spread the rumours around the world, it had started the Shaman tourmament and they had very little time to prepare.​


----------



## Serp (Aug 27, 2009)

The dust was being kicked up as the boy ran across the town to the palace of his master.

"Master Kayvaan, master Kayvaan!"

The boy ran straight through the large doors and made his way up the stairs to his master. 
"What is it Reza?"

"Master the holy light has be lit, word has traveled from the America's. The Shaman king is dying, time for a new one to be crowned will soon be upon us. The preparations for the tournament should be underway."

"This is indeed interesting, wouldn't you say Ahriman?"
Kayvaans shadow twisted and formed into a man covered head to toe in tattoos.

"Kayvaan, I have no real interest in these pitiful human trials you endevour in, as long as you pray to me 5 times a day, I am content and will fight as your sword until the day you die."

"Poetic as always Ahriman, I guess asking for respect from an ancient Persian antispirit is asking too much."

Ahriman melted back into the shadow from which he came. 

"Well then its time to get my orcale bell then isn't it." Kayvaan said with a smile.

-----------

Serp was at home sitting on his futon, going on the popular anime site which he is a moderator on.

"Arg I am so fucking bored tonight, noone has updated any threads and hungry."

"Dwayne!" He heard a voice calling.

"Yes mum?"

"Your nan, she wants to speak to you, pick up the phone."

Serp managed to drag himself out of the futon chair and down to the phone.
"Hello?" 
"Hello Dwayne."
"Hi Nan how are you?"
"I'm good, but have something to tell you."
"Go on?"
"You know when you were younger and you thought you saw ghosts?"
"Yes."
"Well the truth is, you did, but at the time it was pointless to tell you this."
"What, do you mean?"
"Well, what I am saying is you like me are a Shaman, it skipped your mother and sister but it is in your blood. And now a tournament to crown the new Shaman king is about to start."
"What? Your sounding crazy."
"I am not crazy, you can communicate with spirits, and if you enter this tournament you can have power and wealth beyond your dreams, I entered when I was a girl but was knocked out."
"I'm sorry I don't believe you. I'm hanging up now."
"No wait, ok just try this, pick up a leaf and try talking to it, try bringing out its spirit, just try."
"Ok nan, bye nan." 

Serp hung up the phone.

"That was fucking weird."

Serp went back upstairs to his room, picked up his computer and started to type some stuff up. Unbeknown to him, he was being watched from his window but a familiar person.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 27, 2009)

The Netherlands

At the local airport, the Shiphol airport located in Amsterdam, a young Shaman just stepped out for a cab.The better part of the last two months had been spent in America and he had been granted couple of weeks off so he headed back home.

First thing he did was retrieve his trusty lighter from his pocket and opening the first pack of the many cartons he had bought duty free earlier.When the first cab pulled up he asked in his native tongue."<Have anything against me smoking?>"When the answer from the cabbie was a yes Dani told him politely to"<Well fuck off then!>"And eventually boarded a cab where he was allowed to smoke.

"<Had a good flight sir?"The cabbie asked him politely."Yeah, I did."

"<So heading home to your family?>"

"<Yeah, but I need to make a quick stop first, are you familiar with Willekeurigestraat 123?>"

"<The coffeshop sir?>"

"<Yeah, that's the one.>Dani replied with a grin."I spent weeks in America and didn't go near the stuff there, I mean, I've seen Oz.....With these good looks of mine I wouldn't last long there, either get shanked for not.....Being receptive.....Or well you know.>"


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 29, 2009)

Jolly Old England

The terrorized family looked horrified as the evil spirit took over their oldest daughter.

" This will do finely. Now, as for all of you, I have no need!" the spirit said, grabbing a butcher knife and then striking down on the family's youngest son. 

Before the knife could hit, it suddenly stopped, not being able to move. The stop in momentum was caused by a boy that managed to grab the girl's wrist, shocking the family and the spirit.

" This isn't your battle, boy. Leave now, and I'll let you live," announced the spirit, annoyed at the boy's presence.

The young man looked to be rather indifferent by what appeared to be a bad spot for him. He had a sheath on his back, which he attempted to pull the blade out, but the spirit caught him.

" Hand it over, boy. Don't want anyone to get hurt, do you?" asked the spirit, intrigued by the blade. 

The boy did as the spirit asked, and the she dropped the knife, deciding the blade would do better.  As she pulled out the sword, the girl's hand started to tremble, then shake, and she then dropped the blade before she had fully pulled it out. The girl then fainted, and the spirit was released from here body.

" What the hell did you do, boy?" asked the spirit, greatly angered. 

Before the spirit could think twice, the boy picked up the blade and pulled out a miniature sculpture of a dragon. He placed it on the ground, and suddenly a large roar was heard. The sculpture had turned into a dragon almost as tall as the boy, and then jumped on the spirit. Screams were heard, and the spirit was no more. The boy walked over to the dragon, and soon the sculpture was back to normal.

" No need to thank me. I'll give you a freebie, seeing as I've just gotten back from my travels, and that I'll only be having more fights from here on out," announced the boy, sheathing his sword and walking on, acknowledging the events that were soon to come.


----------



## spirishman (Aug 29, 2009)

On an evening like any other, at midnight, Johann sat far below the city of Vienna. At times Johann would refer to it as his heart. He truly loved the place of his birth, where he was raised, and where his passion began. At times Johann would become lost in nostalgia over his beloved town, but now all he focused on was his studies. The room was illuminated only by the light of a blazing fire. Johann leaned forward, his eyes scanning furiously behind dusty spectacles at various books. His brow furrowed, and he leaned back in his chair. Lifting his reading glasses and slowly rubbing his eyes, having so much information digested at one time gave him terrible migraines.

        With a slow and heavy sigh, Johann rose and edged his way towards the table behind him. A body lay on it, a canvas covering most of it, boots protruding at the end. He looked over the corpse, studying it, his forehead wrinkled in deliberation. His hand moved slowly, trembling almost, reaching towards the edge of tarp. With a quick tug, it lay on the ground, and before him was the cadaver of a cowboy. Johann breathed slowly, back stepping slowly to grab one of the closed books behind him. An ancient tome, he opened it slowly to the right page.

      Holding the text in one hand, and placing his other over the corpses hollow face, he began to murmur the words for the spell. Johann's eyes closed as he focused, seconds turning to hours as time ceased, stretching on and on. The air turned heavy, the fire dimmed till nothing was left but glowing coals. His eyes slowly opened, pure white as he entered a trance. Shadows swelled and danced on the wall, and ethereal wind moved around him. Johann's muttering stopped, his eyes closed and reopened to their normal state. The fire roared again and the wind had left as subtly as it had appeared. Johann sat back in his seat, sweating, his chest heaving from exhaustion. 

        The corpse lay still, seemingly undisturbed. For a moment it appeared as if Johann's spell had not worked, anxieties of failure slowly raising up in him. They were quickly dispersed, though, as the corpse sat up, no longer stiff and cold, an eerie glow emanating from its eyes. Its hands shot to it's throat, it's mouth moving as if trying to speak. Johann moved forward with a sudden vitality, forcing the thing's chest down. With all his strength he pushed down with the palms of his hands several times. With new found life, it breathed in its first raspy breath since 1929.

    "Velcome back to ze plane of ze living, Vyaat Earp. You've been dead for a very long time. Ze answers vill come later, but now you should sleep."  Johann uttered some words and the corpse went limp, the glow fading. Johann sat back in the victorian chair, his hand over his eyes. Tears of joys swelled as a smile creept over his face

      A small, rodent like servant clambered down the stairs, panting and wheezing. 

    "Herr Kraas, it is time. Ze light of which you spoke has been spotted"

   Johann waved the man away, and slowly stood up, hands clamped behind him, staring at the fireplace. He became lost in his thoughts, about life, death, and most of all, the Shaman tournament 
------------------------------------------------------------------
      Lightning cracked the sky, illuminating the mountain tops for but a brief moment, rain pouring down in heavy beads. Svanir stood at the edge of the precipice overlooking the valley below. His face was like that of a statue's, stony and emotionless, his gaze looking out into the great abyss of the world before him. Neither anger nor sorrow filled him, but a drive, a burning vigor. There was something inherently wrong with what he saw before him, a taint that defiled what was rightful his. Man had destroyed the land, and only through a glorious and horrific purification could the many offenses be brought to justice. He had so much work ahead of him, but his resolve overcame all. His hand tightened over the pommel of his sword, knuckles turning white under the strain.

     Off in the distance a raven could be seen flying towards Svanir. It was bigger then any bird, with a scar over it's left eye. Svanir took his hand off of the sword and held it out for the raven to perch itself on. As it landed he never broke his gaze on the valley below. Shuffling its way up his arm it whispered something into his ear, then flew off. Svanir turned and headed towards the bottom of the mountain. At the foot, surrounded by a small forest, lay a cabin, light dimly shining out of the two windows. Svanir entered, shaking off the water and putting his coat on the table. A man sat before a candle in the center, head bowed in prayer. Svanir sat in front of him, hands together on his lap, and studied the man.

      "I knew you would come, the God's told me in a dream."

   "_*Then why would you stay here, boy... certainly you know what will happen*_."

      "I don't fear you, devil..."

  Svanir's cold expression never changed, as he stood. The man said nothing as he unsheathed his sword. Thunder roared through the land, and the rain continued to fall in waves. Svanir blew out the candle and slept.


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2009)

Serp sat in his room, playing on his computer as he did, but unbeknown to him his cousin was watching him from the window.

A blast of air from his cousins high furyoku levels blew open the window and in in flew a strong breeze.

Serp got up and ran to the window just in time to see dark figure disappear.

"What the fuck was that?"

Serp began to freak out, what the hell was watching him. There was a shitload of leaves and shit in his room blown in from the wind. 

Serp pondered it for some time before picking up the most green of the leaves and started talking to it.

"So mr green, did you see what was out there?"

Nothing happened. Serp got angry for looking like a fool and threw the leave behind him, but as soon as the leave hit the ground it changed shape and was more humaniod before walking up to Serp. It could make no human sounds, but Serp was still amazed.

"Ok then, looks like it works."

He picked up his phone and called him Nan.

"Nan, I believe you."

"Good now all you need is a guardian ghost and a medium."

"A what?"

"A strong spirit to aid you, you are young so ghost type will suit best before you evolve. I suggest you go to the british museum, thats filled with strong spirits and weapons."

"You want me to go down to central london and steal from the british museum?"

"You wanna be Shaman King?"

"Yes."

"Good."

Serp put down the phone and swore an apathetic swear.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 30, 2009)

Damian's father had requested that after he had gotten back, Damian would obtain his family's scrolls from London's Central Museum, such was the task of every man in his family hoping to become Shaman King. So, during the night, when the museum was all but abandoned, Damian made his way to the rooftop. 

" Exuro, appear." he called, materializing Exuro out of furyoku. 

Exuro then passed through the roof, and managed to scope out the museum.

" Everything's fine, sir. No one appears to be near the scroll," announced Exuro, appearing out from the roof.

Knowing this, Damian broke down the door on the roof, and carefully made his way down the stairs, managing to avoid any security sensors. Surprisingly, when Damian made it to the main room, he sensed a faint feeling of Furyoku. 

" Another shaman, huh?" he said, waiting to see who would appear before him.


----------



## spirishman (Aug 30, 2009)

A large, beautiful chandelier hung above the room. Endless bookcases reached from floor to ceiling, filled with all manner of texts. Johann sat at his the head of the diner table, hand over fist, fingers tapping on his knuckles. Two men sat next to him, his rodent like servant and a scholarly looking man. On the table lay wyatt earp, lifeless, asleep. Johann tranquilly studied him through half closed eye lids, and pondered the marvel of it all. How someone long dead is back in the world of the living as if they had never left. The scholarly man, sitting calmly to his left, interrupted his thoughts with a cough.

"Herr Kraas, I have gathered as much information on this Shaman King tournament as I could find. It seems soon, given your interest in participating, you will have to fight other shaman."

Johann lazily waved the man off, never breaking his gaze. Pulling a piece of paper from his coat, he presented it to the servant. Reading it over the man nodded and scurried off. 

"Ve vill need to get a veapon for herr earp, something suitable given the circumstances. I can only assume the best will make it far in zis tournament, und I intend to be one of zem."

The servant returned with several large, ancient looking books. Handing them to the scholar, he caught the drift of Johann's plan.

"Yes, I think I understand Herr Kraas, I'll contact the necessary people, it should not take more then a day to set things up." 

The man rose and left with books in hand. Johann continued to stare at his first creation, thinking about what lies ahead of him.


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2009)

"I can't believe I am doing this." Serp said as he started to break the back door of the museum open, there was guards and alarms and an array of stuff that were plenty reason not to go in, but according to his Nan he had to.

Serp landed inside the museum it reminded him alot about that movie Night at the Museum.

He started to walk, he could hear murmers and noises, obviously not human. He used to see ghosts as a child but thought he was just being young, now this was weird. 

Then they came lots of spirits from different times. 

"Hey you boy!"

Serp turned to see a Pirate hovering about a case holding a plank of an ancient ship.
"What are you doing in my museum...boy!"

Serp looked at this guy. "Who the fuck are you."

"I am Conquistador, ruler of this section. I am tired of your kind always coming in here being loud and annoying. Go I say!" 

"No I can stay where I want."

"Look ^ (use bro), I told you to leave!" 

Serp looked at the ghost, he was now pissed. The ghost just started to laugh.

And then a chain hit him in the back of the head.
"Shut up, white boy. And I always did have a problem with you boating kind."

The pirate looked behind him with daggers in his eyes. "Gladius your ^ (use bro) shit." 

The man was black, big and strong he had slave shackles on his wrist but the chain was broken on one and used as a whip from the other. "Con, I wouldn't speak so loudly if I was you, the african exhibit might come to see you." 

"Meh those ^ (use bro) never go anywhere, your only here because your shit is in tied up in the slavery section along with my boat."

Serp perked up. "What the fuck is going on?"

"Don't worry my brother." Then Gladius stopped and looked around.
"Another Shaman is in the museum. And a strong beast of a spirit too."


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 31, 2009)

As Damian kept himself hidden behind the many pillars, he saw a young boy breaking into the museum, obviously having no experience in the practice. It wasn't long until the boy stopped at a pirate exhibit, finally noticing one of the many spirits that inhabited the halls of the museum. It seemed to use racial slurs, which infuriated the Jamaican boy, and a ghost from the exhibit next to the other spirit's. Just when Damian was about to move on, he heard the slave ghost say, 

"Don't worry my brother...a nother Shaman is in the museum. And a strong beast of a spirit too."

Now knowing that he had some obligation to get involved, Damian stepped forward, indifferent to the fight that was bound to happen.

" What seems to be the problem, gentlemen?" asked Damian, entering the argument with his spirit hidden.


----------



## spirishman (Sep 1, 2009)

Edward, Johann's scholar for hire, escorted the man into the study in silence. The man was tall and slender, adorned in furs and small bones. The sight was truly a bizarre one, Edward mused to himself as the sorcerer took the seat next to Johann. Johann sat in his favorite red silk robe, pipe in hand, reading glasses sitting lazily on the tip of his nose. Behind him stood Earp, silent and stoic as ever. Johann, with great difficulty, had explained the situation to the cowboy risen from the dead. To say the least he was not pleased, but had little say in the matter. So was the scene that gave Edward a chuckle as he left, seeing the three of them together.

"Tag, herr.... well I'm afraid edward failed to give me your name..."

"My name is Kyzyl"

"Vell guten tag herr Kyzyl. So I am only assuming Edvard explained to you vhy I have called you here"

"He has"

Johann sat back in his seat, shifting his legs and resting his chin on his palm. He motioned to Earp to step forward 

"This is the man you vill be crafting ze veapon for... I presume you have no problem vith vat he is, ja?"

Kyzyl nodded and stood

"I will need the rifle, along with a list of other things. I already gave them to your associate."

Johann stood as well, a grin across his face. He shook the mans hand, and without calling him his servant walked in. He motioned the man to follow him, and took him to the downstairs chambers where he could make the necessary preparations. Johann sat back down, staring at the crackling fireplace as he puffed away at his pipe.


----------



## Serp (Sep 2, 2009)

As Damian walked in, Conquistador slowly started to back away. "You can handle this right Gladius!" And then he was gone.

The slave spirit looked at Damian. "I can tell your fairly strong boy, what are you doing here." Looking down at Serp. "I can ask you the same thing." Then back to Damian.

"This one here was loud and easily seen, you were sneaking around and I could sense a strong spirit earlier."

Gladius started to hold his chain tighter in his hands. "Boy, this could get dangerous, I might have to use you to channel me."

"What?" 

"You know use and oversoul or a gattai, if we have to fight, unless you would prefer to use someone else, but your guardian spirit doesn't seem to be here, so your stuck with me unless you wanna die!"

"Ok ok, but I don't know how!"

"What kind of Shaman are you!" 

"A new one!" 

"Ok do you have a medium?"

"Medium?"

"Ok I'll take that as a no. Ok run over to that display and inside is a shackle take it out."

Serp ran upto the display and lifted off the shackle. "Fuck me thats heavy." 

"Ok now just incase we have to fight keep that close."

Serp nodded.

Now Serp talked. "So whoever you are, why are you stealing from the museum? I assume thats what you are doing."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 2, 2009)

With Dani

There was utter silence in the young man's room, until a telephone started vibrating before playing Dani's current favorite song.A pile of clothing eventually started moving, before being pushed off the bed together with the covers and a half awake Dani crawled out of bed to answer the phone.

"........"He answered with a yawn, while the other end of the phone greeted.

"Why are _you_ calling me?, I'm going back to sleep see....."He was cut off.

"Ah, I see."He replied."Alright, so what were you supposed to tell me."While the other voice spoke excitedly Dani's facial expression only changed when he needed to yawn once more.

"Well.....Whoopdidoo......What the hell I care, see ya."He hung up abruptly and climbed back into bed.

"So who was that?"A female voice spoke up, When Dani opened one eye he stared into the bright eyes of a see trough bird that was floating above him, it was his spirit partner Phoenix.

"That Real World moron."He was referring to the fact the person that called him was a castmember of that reality show in the past, he didn't quite care for the attention seeker that was his fellow shaman student."He said something about the Shaman King Tournament starting again but I don't really feel like participating."

"......"While Phoenix didn't speak up she was giving him the evil eye.

"Could you stop that, I can't fall as sleep with you staring at me like that."He then added.

"I can't stand the fact you're so lazy.....And incompetent, ugly, foul smelling....."

"Hey, now you're just making stuff up!"

Then Phoenix got an idea."You know, if you win the tournament you won't have to do an honest day's work in your life, you could just sit back and enjoy your omnipotence all day."Phoenix's interest in getting Dani to participate was because he would develop during the tournament and that meant she could finally escape this weak cramped form and become a Kami class once again.

"Hmm......Sounds tempting, I'll sleep on it."


----------



## Gibberish (Sep 2, 2009)

Damian looked at the meager Ghost and the new shaman, obviously no match for him and Exuro. 

Deciding to at least give them an answer, Damian replied,

" I'm taking my family's scrolls, so that I can learn the techniques of my ancestors. I wouldn't call it stealing, as we did lend them to the museum after the last shaman fight."

Damian then looked at the boy who appeared to be about his age, and chuckled as Serp tried to hold up the shackles. 

He was obviously putting every bit of force he had into it, as Damian saw the sweat on his forehead.

" Oh, and don't worry about having to fight me. Your guardian ghost is brand new, and it's obvious you can't even perform a basic Oversoul,"

" Now, if you would excuse me, I have some scrolls to find," Damian said, walking towards Serp and intentionally bumping into him.

Serp was obviously frustrated with Damian, as his anger could be seen in his eyes.


----------



## Serp (Sep 2, 2009)

She had realised that this wasn't an enemy but one thing pissed him off he was condescending and quite frankly and arrogant prick.

Damian had bumped into him on purpose down in south west London that was a death warrant.

"Where the fuck do you get off being such an uptight dick, I bet your from Dulwich or something." Serp shouted as Damian began walking off to get his families scroll.

Serp was getting angrier and angrier, "Hey Gladius, how do you do this basic oversoul thing he was talking about."

Gladius shock his head, "Don't worry about that, let me handle him."

"How?"

"Use your shaman powers to turn me into my spirit form."

"?"

"Just concentrate on manipulating me into smaller shape, and once you do that push me into your chest, and we can act as one, but for this one time only."

Serp nodded, Damian was still walking off.

"Ok spirit form!" Serp concentrated and Gladius started to smoke away and the smoke (purple coloured) turned into a little purple head, that looked like Gladius.

"Step on check. Step two comence!"

Serp pushed the gas bobble head of Gladius into himself and he could feel his spirit overlapping his.  

---

The new combination the two ran towards Damian dragging the chain behind him before jumping up and swinging down at Damian the chain using its own weight as its power.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 2, 2009)

London

Voileta sat in her seat as the train pulled into the station. She was exhausted from her long trip and the difference in time zones. She looked out the window and onto the train platform with a partially drowsy looked. Hopefully once she got off this train, she could grab a quick bit to eat. Voileta felt a slight nudge from Keira all of the sudden. Voileta took out one of the earpieces of her iPod headphones.
"What is it Keira," Voileta said as she slipped out one of the earpieces of her iPod headphones from one of her ears.
"Please forgive me for disturbing you, Voileta, but I sense two shamans around here," Keira said.
"That's it?" Voileta questioned. The spirit nodded in a way to say yes. Voileta sighed and closed her eyes for a moment.
"Well, I guess we could go check it out. I have a feeling your curious about them and their spirits," Voileta said. Just as Voileta finished what she was saying, the people around her started to get off the train. Voileta stood up and stretched, then she grabbed her backpack and got off the train. 
After getting through the train station, Keira led the way to where she sensed the two shamans for Voileta. They finally reached a mueseum.
"Oh shoot, looks like they're closed," Voileta said.
"Can't we still go in?" Keira asked.
"Correction, you could go in Keira. I can't because I'd be trespassing," Voileta said as she walked over to a bench and sat down.
"Oh, I'm sorry for bringing you all the here," Keira said. Voileta looked at Keira and smiled.
"It's okay, stuff happens. I bet we may run into them later and if we do hopefully they're friendlly. If not, we could be screwed," Voileta said. Voileta looked at the sky.
'Man, it's nice out,' Voileta thought to herself.


----------



## Gibberish (Sep 2, 2009)

The new combination the two ran towards Damian dragging the chain behind him before jumping up and swinging down at Damian, the chain using its own weight as its power.

Damian, not wanting to use up his furyoku, side stepped the chain and pulled it forward, causing the shackle to crash onto the ground with great strength, making the floor crack.

Realizing that the shaman was a novice, and that he most obviously had no prior experience, Damian decided to go easy on Serp. 

Moving quickly as Serp kept launching his meager attacks at him, Damian had finally made it into the hall where the scrolls were kept, and dashed off to find the case. 

He didn't account for Serp, though, who finally managed to land a hit on Damian. The shackle had landed on Damian's right arm, and managed to leave a big mark.

Serp looked highly satisfied with himself, turned his back to Damian. This gave Damian a chance to materialize Exuro, who was rather angry that Damian was damaged.

" Exuro, do as you please," said Damian, as Exuro charged at Serp.


----------



## spirishman (Sep 3, 2009)

The rifle had been finished 3 days later, Kyzyl had been paid and flown home, and Johann was left with his new weapon. He spent countless hours learning and perfecting its use with Earp. Wyatt's marksmanship had been legendary, and proved to be just as flawless as Johann expected. And so the day came that Johann decided he would go out and see just how strong he is compared to these Shaman.

(short, I know, but I just wanted to get it out of the way haha)


----------



## Serp (Sep 3, 2009)

Serp looked back towards Damian and saw a giant Dragon coming towards him.
"FUCK!" 

Luckily Serp and Gladius were combined, and Gladius did not falter. 

The Dragon charged at Serp, He put out his hands to stop the dragon, but the head of the dragon crashed into Serps palms, sending Serp flying. He went flying into the wall as the Dragon continued to charge at him, Serp hit the wall and twisted landing feet first on the wall before charging off at the Dragon slamming the chain down at him, although the chain bounced off the Dragon.

"Boy you can't win, this spirit creature can only be hurt by spiritual energy."

Serp listened to Gladius in his head, "So how do we win?"

"Your too inexperinced to use oversoul or to materlize me, its best to give up."

Serp sighed he wasn't too fond of being killed by a Dragon. 

"OK! I GIVE UP!" 

Serp raised his hand, and dispelled his Spirit Unity with Gladius.


----------



## Gibberish (Sep 3, 2009)

Damian looked at the new shaman, watching as Exuro easily beat him. Much sooner than expected, the boy yelled, 

 "OK! I GIVE UP!"

At that, Damian stopped Exuro, and had him come near him. Exuro hadn't broken a sweat, just as Damian had taught him. 

" That's very good. Soon, we shall have the scrolls. Then we can finally get ready for the shaman fights..." 

Damian said to Exuro, then turning to Serp.

" If you want to even hope to win the fight, you need to learn how to fight other spirits," Damian said, grabbing his family's scrolls from the now broken case they were in.

Seeing Serp in pain, he couldn't help but feel sorry for him, so Damian proposed,

" Listen, I see you're very new to this. Which means you won't survive for a day. If you wanted, you could stay with me until you are accepted into the shaman fight, and can properly use oversouls."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 5, 2009)

Voileta felt something of a very faint thud coming from inside the muesuem. She jolted to her feet to discover what was going on in there. 
"Come on Keira, we're gonna go see what's happening," Voileta said. Keira looked at Voileta and let out a small laugh. Voileta's curiousity had gotten the best of her again. 
"I'll go find a way in then," Keira said as she went off to scout the area. Keira returned a little bit later with her report.
"There are two openings, one is the back door of the muesuem and the other is the rooftop," Keira said. Voileta let out a sigh and closed her eyes for a moment to think.
"And which one is a safer one to go int through?" Voileta asked. She wasn't in the mood to get caught anytime soon.
"The rooftop seems to be safe, Voileta," Keira answered. With that knowledge, Voileta made her way to the rooftop. When Voileta got up to the roof she noticed the roof door was broken down.
'Hmm....Interesting,' Voileta thought as she carefully made it down the stairs. As she walked down, the feeling of other people's furyoku kept getting stronger. Voileta used that feeling to guide her through the mueseum to where the two where. 
Finally, she made it to the room where the two shamans where. She hid herself behind a pillar and hoped that if they did discover her, they wouldn't harm her or worse. Voileta could make out two boys from where she was standing. The one with darker skin looked like he was obviously in pain, Voileta felt a bit sorry for him. She wasn't sure if she should go over and make sure he didn't break anything. From what she gathered so far, the two guys had been fighting. That would of easily explain the faint thud from earlier. Suddenly she heard the guy with pale skin speak up,

" Listen, I see you're very new to this. Which means you won't survive for a day. If you wanted, you could stay with me until you are accepted into the shaman fight, and can properly use oversouls."


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2009)

Serp looked at Damian with a look in his face that expressed, what the fuck. Serp looked up to Gladius.

"Actually I think it would be good if you went with him." 

Serp sighed, he had already been drawn into this, doing shit he didn't want to, and now it seemed it was happening again. And if it was gonna happen he might as well choose it and learn to survive.

"Ok, sure. So your gonna teach me all this Shaman stuff?"

While he was speaking he could see Damian was partly disinterested. 
"Hey I'm talking."

Damians eyes were looking at a pillar a little ways from them.
Gladius whispered in Serps ear. 
"Oh I see." He raised up the shackle.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 7, 2009)

Voileta felt a sensation of dread go through her. Voileta could tell from the two boys actions that they must of spotted her. Voileta wanted to just run out of the building but, her legs were frozen from sudden fear. She then noticed that the guy holding the shackle had raised them up into a position that looked like he was ready to fight. Voileta closed her eyes tightly as she tried to think of what to do. Voileta then felt Keira place one of her hands on Voileta's left shoulder. Voileta turned her head to look at Keira. Even though the spirit didn't speak, Voileta could tell that Keira was telling her that'd it'd be okay. Voileta now knew what to do. She started to walk out from her hiding spot to where the two shamans were. The adrenaline slowly started to pump through her body. Finally, she reached the two and looked at them. It was now too late to turn around and away.
"I mean you no harm," Voileta said, she then bowed to the two as a way to show respect towards them.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2009)

Some time later
--------

"What?"
"yes in order to enter the tournement properly you must recieve an oracle bell. To gain one you must prove yourself to one of the council officials."

Gladius nodded as Serp's granmother explained all of that stuff to him.

"So, where will I find one of these council members?" Serp asked.

"Don't worry they will find you. In the meantime continue your training."

"Yes Nan." And Dwayne put down the phone.

He turned to Gladius, "I wonder what Damian and Voileta are upto? Never mind shall we train."

Serp practiced with the hyoi gattai first, the only spirit control he had mastered. after a while of back breaking feats he decided to try the oversoul what Damian had taught him.

"Gladius Spirit form!" Gladius started to turn into a purple smoke until he was nother but a head. 

"Oversoul!" Serp pushed Gladius's now smoky form into the shackle on his wrist and the shackle started to glow purple filled with the spirits energy, but that quickly tired Serp out so after 10mins he had to rest.

After his rest he decided to talk a walk through londons west end. It was then he saw the strangest sight. A child in cyber punk wear as if straight out of camden was roller blading down the street, he had bright green hair and as he came closer Serp realised he was about the same age as himself.

The boy stopped before him. "Dwayne Rose?"

Serp nodded.

"Very well meet me infront of the camden locks at midnight tonight." And then he skated off again.


"That was weird." Gladius enquired.

"I know but I have the feeling he had something to do with the shaman council."

"True I sensed powerful spirits within him." 

"Yea, maybe I should call Damian."

"Yea thats a good idea."

--------
In Tehran.

"Kayvaan Fari are you ready?" The Blue haired man said in surprising good Farsi.

"Yes, I take it you are one of the Neo Pache?"

The man nodded. "I am here to test whether you are worthy to enter the shaman tournenment, if you are victorius this will be yours." He held up a black and red Oracle bell.

"Very well shall we get this started?"

Before he could even get ready the Pache had taken off. He skated into Kayvaan with alarming speed, his roller skates powered by an oversoul. His fingerless gloves a medium for another spirit had manifested as some sort of gauntlet and kayvaan went flying.

He raised himself of the ground as the Pache was prepping for a second attack.

"That won't be necessary."

"What?" Asked the Pache. But then his own shadow started to warp and a tattooed man rose out of it.

"This is my spirit, Ahriman."

Ahriman grabbed the pache by the neck and rose him up. Spirits began to fly out of the Pache hitting Ahriman trying to make him drop their master but it was in vain.

The Pache gargle, "Kami class!" And then Ahriman allowed the darkness to Swallow the Pache. 

When he was done all that fell to the floor was the oracle bell.
"Kayvaan, this was a nice offering but I need more."

"Yes Ahriman, in time. Now that I am qualified to enter the tournament we can make our move. Soon we shall arrive in france." Kayvaan said as he picked up the Oracle bell.


----------



## Serp (Nov 5, 2009)

Serp has gone to find Damian but he was noowhere to be found, maybe he had his appointment with the Pache.

Serp made his way to Camden Locks. When he arrived he saw the Pache waiting for him.

"I am glad you came Dwayne rose." He held up a purple wristband thing.

"This is an oracle bell, by striking me once, you will be worthy of wearing this and entering the shaman tournament."

"Just once? Thats abit easy wouldn't you say?"

"Alas you underestimate the power of the Pache." He opened his hands wide and Serp could swear he saw a spirit come from within what looked like a Psp attached the Paches waist.

The pache skated towards Serp, and instantly activated his oversoul as he hit Serp in the chest with a electric charged punch from a spiritual fist.

Serp went flying. "Dwayne!" Gladius shouted.

Serp quickly righted himself, "Fuck he is strong." and then with a sound like static he was behind him and hit him again. Serp went rolling far and then struggled to right himself again.

"Dwayne should we use unity?"

"I dunno, this guy is using oversoul, maybe we should fight fire with fire."

"But we can't maintain it long enough."

"Then we would just have to come up with a plan." 

"Ok sure."

Serp jumped up and threw his makeshift shackle weapon at the pache which he quickly outmaneuvered.

The Pache buzzed in for another attack, but was caught off guard as Serp brought the shackle back to block against the punch. Without using Oversoul the defense wasn't as strong but it was strong enough to hold.

Serp got pushed back but was still on his feet. This went on for about 5 more minutes until the Pache decleared he had 3more minutes to strike him.

Ser threw the shackle again, the Pache evaded.

"NOW!" 
Serp shouted, Gladius went into spirit form and Serp pushed him into the shackle chain creating oversoul. Gladius manifested on the other end of the shackle the part behind the Pache and with all their strength filled into it, Serp pulled the shackle back. 

The pache wasn't expecting that and tried to dodge, he evaded the worse of it, but a stray wisp of furyoku grased his cheek.

Serp dropped to his knees he was out of power. But he had struck the Pache.

And then he passed out.

Upon waking up Serp saw the purple oracle bell lay next to him and no sign of the Pache.


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2009)

After Serp had hobbled home and tended to his wounds, he started to get increasingly worried about where Damian was. It was then a little woodland spirit appeared out of nowhere and gave Serp and note.

The note was from Damian.
_"Serp,
I have qualified for the Shaman fights and as of such have left to train and fight in the preliminaries. I hope you have passed also and look forward to seeing you in the second round."

_The note left no signature but Serp knew who it was from.

He turned to Gladius "Looks like we need to start training."


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2010)

The months had gone by quickly and the Shaman prelims were just around the corner. Serp's muscle lean and compact. He and Gladius fought as one, Gladius had trained Serp in the fighting style of the escaped slaves, they didn't have much to work with so had to learn using the very weapons and items used to hold them for freedom. 

Serp had the double ended Shackle attached the neck piece around his neck and the wrist around his wrist creating a chain loop beside him. His arms were bare and his chest was covered by a tight fighting vest, it was black trimmed with gold and green, with the words "Out of many one people." Emblazoned on his back. 

Serp's first opponent would be meeting him here. It was Hyde Park. 

"I sense a spirit." Gladius said appearing beside Serp.

"As do I!" It was then a whip blast from behind a tree to strike Serp.

Serp dodged and out came a very pretty girl with wild blonde hair.

"Dwayne Rose." The girl asked.

Serp but his guard up. "Valen Tine, I guess."  She nodded and the two jumped into each other started fight. 

Whip against chain. Gladius and her Spirit locked in combat. Her spirit was also of a blonde woman who looked viciously like the girl Serp was fighting.

This was not going to be an easy fight.

----------

In France.

Kayvaan was walking with his two partners he would have to go through the prelims here in france, he was not bothered by it.

Ahriman had already engulfed 12 shaman's spirits in his stroll through paris, this would be easy.


----------

